# Is this one line or two?



## HarleyBrock (Oct 19, 2019)

I'm 45 and I've had three miscarriages in the past 4 1/2 years. I also have two older children. Uterine fibroids and no signs of menopause. My period is 4 days late, 6 if you count that I normally spot very lightly on and off for a couple days before "Aunt Flo" comes. I've been a bit crampy and nauseous the last couple days, and this morning I remembered that I had a three pack of pregnancy tests in my closet, so on a lark, I used one. I can't tell for sure, but it looks like possibly an extremely faint second line? Opinions, please?


----------



## ardiana (Jun 5, 2021)

2...


----------



## army_barrack22 (6 mo ago)

2


----------



## Isa39v (5 mo ago)

2


----------

